# 2.5 diesel air intake & sooty exhaust question



## monkeyboypaul (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi all,

How much air does a 1990 Fiat ducato 2.5 diesel need? 

I ask only because the air intake on mine seems to be virtually non-existent. There's barely space for a piece of paper between the hose end and the chassis, which it appears to be screwed into.... see pic attached, it's the same on the underside. Is this the same on all Fiats from 1990? 

The engine goes OK, very slow and averages about 23MPG, but from researching this very forum it's about average, maybe slightly below.... 

My other query is the sooty exhaust fumes we are getting... the back wheel (near the end of exhaust pipe, pic attached) is getting quite dirty and i can't figure out why?? I've put a couple of those Halford's diesel cleaners through in the last 4000K. The engine's only done 95k KM, so it's not terribly well worn. It also has a new air filter, oil & oil filter plus a new cam belt in the last 3000miles. 

Any advice greatly appreciated. 

Cheers.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I would think that nothing is wrong. We had a 92 2.5 and that was the same.
The type of engine does not have a management system and is set up on the pump and is has to cope with all conditions. 

Make sure the air cleaner is clean and the air intake is ok .
I think you will find that their is more under the valance.

If it was block the van would not run very well at all. The milage you are getting is about the same as we had.

I found that if you use a good brand name fuel such as Texeco then the engine runs better cleaner and gives more miles to the gallon. 

That is what we found. 

It may be that the injectors need seeing to but if it goes through the MOT then they should be ok.

Andy


----------



## squibnocket (Apr 4, 2009)

*Sooty wheel!!!*

Interesting post, We have a 91 fiat ducato 2.5 turbo diesel,and our white wheel trim is looking much darker in colour to the other three- DARKER ONE WHERE THE EXHAUST PIPE IS SITUATED,Will have to check my air supply although like yourself we had oil/air filter and oil change which made little diffrence. However my real problem is blue smoke-really bad-AND THE MOTORHOME HAS ONLY COVERED 80,000 klm/50.000 miles,Any one any ideas or experience of what is causing this,some say its the injectors some say the turbo, others the valve stems HELP!!HELP!!


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

If it is blue smoke then that is oil related. Could be the valve stems/worn piston rings/glazed bore, worn turbo.

Only the turbo might be a serious problem the rest you can live with. 

They can all be expensive to fix and parts for the older Fiats becoming harder to source other than sevice bits from a Motor factor or breakers. 

How much oil do you use. This will help as the more you use the bigger the problem.

Andy


----------



## monkeyboypaul (Dec 29, 2007)

Andy,

For us it's a non-Turbo, so that's out!

I've kept an eye on the oil and it's not using much at all. However we leave for Europe on the 13th June so I'll be watching the oil levels very closely for several months, trust me!

One option which i normally hate on standard cars was an exhaust end adapter - the ones which sort of deflect the fumes more out and down, so it doesn't coat the wheel trim so much. Bit too 'bling' for me, but might be useful. 

So back to the air intake, i can't see anywhere for the air to be sucked in??? There's no obvious intake under the valance as Andy describes, unless this means some other intake below the spare wheel? Ours has this hose with nozzle on the end connected to the airfilter box, but the nozzle is jammed flush against the crossbeam for the bonnet. I'll ask a Fiat mechanic during the week as we're getting the rear springs uprated on Thursday (sagging a bit). 

Cheers all.


----------

